# WARNING: net.ppp0 has started, but is inactive

## Martux

Hallo! Ich versucher gerade auf modulares Netzwerk umzustellen und habe ein großes Problem mit dem baselayout2, openrc und ppp:

```

/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

net.ppp0          | * Bringing up interface ppp0

net.ppp0          | *   Starting pppd in ppp0 ...                                                       [ ok ]

net.ppp0          | *   Backgrounding ...

net.ppp0          | * WARNING: net.ppp0 has started, but is inactive

```

Eine DSL-Verbindung kommt nicht zustande, mit einem manuellen "pppoe-start" geht es. In meiner /etc/conf.d/net steht folgendes:

```

config_eth0=( "null" )

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

username_ppp0='username'

password_ppp0='passwort'

pppd_ppp0=(

    "noauth"

    "defaultroute"

    "usepeerdns"

    "default-asyncmap"

    "ipcp-accept-remote"

    "ipcp-accept-local"

    "lcp-echo-interval 15"

    "lcp-echo-failure 3"

    "mru 1492"

    "mtu 1492"

    "debug"

)

depend_ppp0() {

        need net.eth0

}

```

In /etc/init.d sieht's folgendermaßen aus:

```

net.eth0 -> net.lo

net.lo -> //lib64/rc/sh/net.sh

net.ppp0 -> /etc/init.d/net.lo

```

Langsam weiß ichh nicht mehr weiter, irgendwie muß das doch gehen?!

Im englischsprachigem Teil des Forums habe ich einige ähnliche Beiträge und sogar einen Bugreport gefunden, aber irgendwie keine Lösung.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dakjo

Also hier sieht das ganz anders aus:

```

/etc/init.d/net

config_eth1=( "adsl" )

adsl_user_eth1="<username>"

```

```

/etc/ppp/chap-secrets

"user" * "passwd"

"<username>"  *       "<passwort>"

```

Und schon gehts.

----------

## Martux

Ist das mit oder ohne rp-pppoe? Ich hätte es nämlich gerne ohne... Soll ja angeblich gehen.

Interessant ist, wenn ich rp-pppoe deinstalliere gibt es ja pppoe-start nicht mehr und ich komme gar nicht mehr ins Netz... Orientiert habe ich mich an folgendem Howto: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Connect_using_PPPoE

Auch komisch kommt mir vor, daß wenn das net.ppp0 script versucht beim Systemstart zu verbinden, ifconfig kein device ppp0 anzeigt, nach einem manuellen pppoe-start es dieses device aber gibt.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

